# Citizen Watch.



## kendodsworth (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all, I've currently started scuba diving and was advised to get a good watch which can withstand a depth of 200m or above.

I have seen a citizen promaster (not to sure if it is but that's what the shop has advertised it as) for a fairly cheap price it's virtually identical to this one: *Citizen Professional Diver Watch Red/Blue**300m BN0001-01L* but instead of a 300m depth it has a 200m depth and I'm just wondering what the name of the watch is and how much they go for originally because I can't find the watch online at all just ones similar.

All I know about it is, it's a citizen eco-drive, has a divers depth of 200m, Pepsi one way bevel and a screw down crown. Sorry for the lack of information and no picture unfortunately the shop wouldn't let me take a photo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Unless you are a professional diver and doing serious depths, a 200m rated watch should be fine. That's the lowest rating you'd want for diving certainly, and there is plenty of choice. Citizens are certainly very good, and come in a variety of shapes and sizes. The one you name looks like a stereotypical dive watch, which is great. You may also want to consider one of Seiko's many fine offerings, such as the SKX007 or 009, or the Monsters. Orient also make some cracking divers in the Makos. All are rated at 200m, and are fine for diving. Really, it depends on your own preference (size, strap, quartz or auto) and your pocket (you could always go for a Rolex Submariner...)

SKX007:










Black Monster:










Mako:










Submariner...










HTH,

Alex.


----------



## sancho1983 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wait, somebody with a divers watch who actually dives?

Crazy


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Got a seiko kinetic divers last week and it had this warning "Do not attempt to dive using this watch unless you have been properly trained in diving"

http://imageshack.us/a/img405/7097/...://imageshack.us/a/img405/7097/eg6a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This is a good 'un - 300M water resistant and really clear dial. This is the GMT version, but the none GMT can be had for under Â£100 in good preowned condition. Not sure about new - Â£150 or so?





Another good bet as a diving dive watch is the EcoZilla, also known as the Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Aqualand BJ8050-08E. Creation Watches have them in stock right now for Â£195, which is cheap for those.


----------



## kendodsworth (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for that, some great watches there and some for a reasonable price, don't like the sound of spending a ridiculous amount of money on a watch which is going to be submerged in salt water most of the time! As you can tell im not really a watch fan, I only own a retro Â£15 Casio, could anyone tell me what is be looking for in a good divers watch or what you personally look for?


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Easy to grip/turn bezel - I dont dive but use bezel function for many different things on daily basis.

Great lume - so it's easy to tell time in dark


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

kendodsworth said:


> Thanks for that, some great watches there and some for a reasonable price, don't like the sound of spending a ridiculous amount of money on a watch which is going to be submerged in salt water most of the time! As you can tell im not really a watch fan, I only own a retro Â£15 Casio, could anyone tell me what is be looking for in a good divers watch or what you personally look for?


Have a look at the Divex range. They do one rated to 200 metres and another to 500 metres. They are based in Aberseen and you can call them for advice. Very good value as well. Here is the link:-


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

hi kendodsworth

I've got a brand new divex 200m diver for sale if your interested :yes: ,in the sales section

pm me if you want some piccies :yes:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

have a look at Gigandet divers, automatic and 300m .quite cool looking,for around Â£140!!


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Any of the 200m divers from the big 3 Seiko, Citizen and Orient are all good, but make sure you can turn the bezel wearing neoprene diving gloves


----------



## kendodsworth (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi thanks for all the replies sorry I didn't respond there was some great watches I'd loved to of bought but I'm on a bit of a budget so maybe the ones some of you put forward to me could be a purchase for the future but here is what I settled for at a very reasonable price


http://imgur.com/eDozg2h

 Good or bad? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

kendodsworth said:


> Hi thanks for all the replies sorry I didn't respond there was some great watches I'd loved to of bought but I'm on a bit of a budget so maybe the ones some of you put forward to me could be a purchase for the future but here is what I settled for at a very reasonable price
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eDozg2h
> ...


Looks fine to me, congrats on the purchase :-D Also looking forward to doing another dive with a watch for the first time


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

nice one! :yes:


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

The NY2300 from Citizen is a nice watch and excellent value


----------

